# Amber and the Race Cars



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

My calico cat Amber (she lives with my mom because she is very anti-social... she hates people, she hates other cats, she hates dogs... I think the only things she doesn't hate are me and food. She won't let anyone but me pet her without biting. I've been thinking about moving her over here and gradually introducing her to the other cats but it would be hard because she is near ten years old) was once watching a car race on tv and she kept pawing the left side of the TV trying to figure out where all the cars were going. It's one of the funniest things I have ever seen a cat do.

- koneko


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol. My Ben does that too. He'll sit right in front of the television and stare with amazement. It is funny


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Only Sugar does that when she is sitting at the top of the tv and especially if it is the animal channel. Sometimes I am trying to watch something and she will have her tail moving back/forth on the tv or she will leave her paw hanging down and I cant see the show! :lol:


----------

